# anybody from arizona????



## formatfan (Jun 14, 2004)

hey there, just wondering if there is anyone from around my area. i live in peoria, az and am looking for new people to talk to and exchange ideas and just talk cars.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

There are location-specific forums if you scroll down a bit on the forum list.

forums.maxima.org as well has local forums for AZ.


----------

